# Chute length



## GMH (Dec 31, 2013)

Does a longer chute increase throwing distance, or does the extra length create more friction? I guess a longer chute would keep the discharge stream more concentrated, especially with dry powdery stuff. I am debating wheather to modify the chute on the old Bob-Cat, or leave well enough alone. I do want to install a remote deflector on both machines. Are there any kits available for this, or does it have to be jury-rigged? Smoother and slicker inside of the chute is a given.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

A longer chute will only give you marginally better results in terms of snow throw distance. The best way to increase throw distance is to minimize the "gap" or clearance between the impeller blade and the auger housing. Might be worth looking into a clarence impeller kit in addition to a taller chute.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I think more modern chutes do just that, compact the snow stream, allowing it to travel further. and I think a more gradual curve helps too.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey GMH, is that the original gas tank on it?

What is it 4 gals?


----------



## GMH (Dec 31, 2013)

It is the original 4-quart tank.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

GMH said:


> I guess a longer chute would keep the discharge stream more concentrated, especially with dry powdery stuff. .


This is the reason I extended my chute. It did make a noticeable difference for all types of snow in keeping it "together" longer and therefore having more control over it. It made the most difference in the powdery stuff, like you mentioned. I also have a homemade impeller kit on it.


----------



## MuncieM22 (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm with Freezn and the Clarence kit, I'm about to buy my third kit to round out my machines..


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Wow, JRHAWK9! That is quite an extension. I'd never considered adding anything else to my chute. 

I'd been planning to buy a Clarence kit. But after seeing all the discussion of homemade ones, I may try to pick up some baler belt or similar. That, and some hardware (preferably stainless), and I should be all set. 

The hardest part will be drilling the impeller. Maybe I can borrow a 90° drill or something. Even with the chute removed, I'm guessing I won't be able to get close enough through that opening.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

RedOctobyr said:


> Wow, JRHAWK9! That is quite an extension. I'd never considered adding anything else to my chute.
> 
> I'd been planning to buy a Clarence kit. But after seeing all the discussion of homemade ones, I may try to pick up some baler belt or similar. That, and some hardware (preferably stainless), and I should be all set.
> 
> The hardest part will be drilling the impeller. Maybe I can borrow a 90° drill or something. Even with the chute removed, I'm guessing I won't be able to get close enough through that opening.


 Don't know whether you have seen this YouTube video or not. 



 
"Sixtyfiveford" shows how attaching the rubber sheets to an impeller is easy using self-taping screws (except for older Toro's, which use much heaver metal & has to be drilled). He also sells these supplies on his Amazon website: SixtyfiveFord Youtube Store - Impeller mod snow blower

I haven't done this mod yet, plan on selling my S/B when I get my new one (Ariens 24 Premunim). May do it to the Ariens, to handle wet heavy stuff to prevent clogging.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Here's My Ariens 10000 Series Keeper....I Used Mud Flap for impeller seal, and added the Tall Chute. This Machine Throws UNBELIEVABLE with ONLY a 5.5hp OHV Tecumseh. It is Worth Spending the Time and Money to Do These Mods.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

GMH said:


> It is the original 4-quart tank.


That is only a gal? 
It looked larger to me.

It looks a lot bigger than mine.


----------

